# Removal from balcony floor in Florida - 2nd time removing bees here



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Do you think she abandoned ship because of the pre spray of honey b gone?


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Do you think she abandoned ship because of the pre spray of honey b gone?


That's a very good question. But it's not the case.

What happened is this:

Long after the initial corralling of the bees in outer areas using Honey-B-Gone, I spotted the queen in the very back wall after I removed all the comb. I tried to place her in a queen clip but lost her in the mix. After attempting to find her again for about 10 or 15 minutes, I started using a bit of smoke to coax them more to where I could better see/reach her. Admittedly, that was a risky endeavor. I could have vacuumed or perhaps been a bit more patient in finding her. So it was the smoke, not Honey-B-Gone, that made her run.

If it wasn't such a tight spot, I wouldn't have opted for the smoke at that point. 

But I didn't get the Honey-B-Gone anywhere near the main population when I first carried-out the corralling.

.


----------

